

Welcome PyT. Python DSL for fast (X)HTML generation - dogada
http://www.cliws.com/e/OlAcV-_fd_EJMOf55HZ6Mg/

======
roguas
experience tells me the closer you stay to html the better. ZenCoding + LESS
should sufficiently lower code generation. Abstraction layers over html tend
to introduce a lot of hussle with premise of easier maintainably ( tried haml
and many others, hardly added anything to the table)

~~~
adambard
Depends on a) how comfortable you are working with HTML to begin with, b) what
functionality you're implementing with your DSL, and c) how many people are
working on the project? If you're someone with a lot of Python experience and
no HTML experience, and you're doing a solo project, this is a perfectly
appropriate.

One other area where abstraction is appropriate is form generation. I've used
Django a lot and recently Clojure+Noir a bit, and in both of those I've ended
up using an abstraction for all the form code (Django forms in the former,
Hiccup+helpers in the latter). In the Clojure project I was even working with
someone knew HTML and not Clojure, so most of the site is rendered using
Mustache templates, but I ended up rewriting all the forms in Hiccup because
it's just easier to work with.

All that said, you seem like someone that might like Enlive
(<https://github.com/cgrand/enlive>). I'm not sure if equivalents exist in
other languages, but the gist of using it for templating is that you write a
plain HTML file, and run the text through Enlive along with some transforms
(identified by CSS-style selectors). I've never used it for anything major,
but other people have, and it seems really cool.

~~~
roguas
a)if you are not, you should get or let someone else do it b)right, this fits
nice with forms... forms are not purely html issue, but a whole another layer
of serverside complexity underneath...(escapes, xss, tokens) c)argument
against imo, if more people have to work on something more I am eager to use
something common, standard...

Enlive is kind of like haml from what I see. For me its right on the border, I
like it, I see the benefits but you have to take some leap and believe you
wont hit the pit.

------
jdnier
I like his advice:

"""You probably know this feeling when you think that code is not ready for
public release yet and you need to implement at least 50% of your huge
todo.txt to make it good enough.

Today in the morning news on TV was said that we all need to finish postponed
stuff because Mayan 'End of Time' is too close to postpone again. I said:
"Well, if even Maya need this, I will release today". """

------
mmariani
You shouldn't worry about the word ending, at least not according to a NASA's
scientists [1].

Either way, thanks for releasing your code. I'll check it out later. I love
reading python.

[1] [http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57556172-1/nasa-there-
wi...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57556172-1/nasa-there-will-be-a-
year-2013-so-plan-accordingly/)

------
baq
i see certain similarities to nevow stan (created about 10 years ago by my
calculation). anybody care to point out the differences?

[http://code.activestate.com/recipes/286210-very-basic-
exampl...](http://code.activestate.com/recipes/286210-very-basic-example-of-
nevow-capabilities/)

